# Have tranny problem. Help?



## tsukikakushi (Jan 16, 2007)

I've had my Maxima for almost a year, it's at 158000 miles, and it sounds like my transmission's starting to go. It was running fine when I drove it to work, but now it won't go over 20-25 mph with out hitting 4k rpms. When I try giving it more gas, it'll hit 4k, but I won't feel the engine downshift. It has an automatic transmission, and I'm afraid it'll have to be rebuilt, or I'll have to get a new car if it costs too much. I was wondering of anyone could give me any kind of info to see what the problem really is. Any help is apreciated!


----------



## Dirt Rich (Jan 27, 2007)

If it's in "power" mode, that's pretty much normal (check and see if someone bumped the switch on ya), if not, time for a rebuild. Cost me $1500 at Earl Bros at 108,000 miles. Worth it to me though, I love that car.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

what is power mode? if you mean the overdrive button isnt pushed in, it's not called power mode. all the overdrive button does is allow 4th gear to be used. anyways, these cars are fairly notorious for weak transmissions. take it to a transmission shop, they'll diagnose it correctly. it's such a shame that these cars have weaker transmissions because everything else on the car is so strong. if i remember right, it will cost you anywhere from $7-900


----------



## tsukikakushi (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I really do love this car (except it doesn't go good in snow... but you can't have everythig) I've kinda figured out what's happened, and the overdrive switch was the 1st thing I checked when I got home. 3rd gear is already gone, and I 've been driving it around in 2nd for a couple of weeks, and I can already feel it slipping. With the mileage being so high, I think it'd be a better idea to just get another car right now. Thank you again for the help!


----------

